# Phalaenopsis corningiana 'Fernbrook' AM AOS



## bigleaf (Jun 19, 2012)

Phalaenopsis corningiana 'Fernbrook' AM AOS 5.5 cm x 6.0 cm


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Is it fragrant?


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 19, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. Is it fragrant?



It should be!

Paphman910


----------



## bigleaf (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you. Flowers are not fragrant when I took this picture, but they should be. There are 2 spikes. I took a quick picture with my iphone of the prettier spike. Color will be better if I take a picture with my Nikon.

This species doesn't like to dry out completely in the summer time. This plant skipped flowering last year. I did not keep up with watering. So this year (so far) I am trying to keep it watered.


----------



## ronan (Jun 19, 2012)

i got one selfing of this one, which is very disapointing!


----------



## bigleaf (Jun 19, 2012)

ronan said:


> i got one selfing of this one, which is very disapointing!



Oh oh. Disappointing in flower quality or poor growth? This cultivar is among the easiest to grow and flower quality is good. 

I guess I will find out years from now.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 19, 2012)

Great blooms! Nice coloration.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2012)

I love this one, but I killed the one I had. Does it have special requirements?


----------



## Martin (Jun 20, 2012)

One of the best corningianas for me!


----------



## ronan (Jun 20, 2012)

bigleaf said:


> Oh oh. Disappointing in flower quality or poor growth? This cultivar is among the easiest to grow and flower quality is good.
> 
> I guess I will find out years from now.



flowers quality


----------



## bigleaf (Jun 20, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> I love this one, but I killed the one I had. Does it have special requirements?



In general this species is more sensitive when compared to others. Phal corningiana likes consistent temperature, moist media, low light. I keep mine closer to swamp cooler in shade. It doesn't like too much light or too hot. You want a location where day and night temperature difference is within 10 degree F.


Peter Lin


----------



## bigleaf (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you. For my sake, I hope one plant's flower quality does not reflect the quality of the entire lot.
It would be great to see flower photos from others who have tried a selfing of this cultivar.

Peter Lin


----------



## newbud (Jun 20, 2012)

*Just curious*

is cornu-cervi related?


----------



## bigleaf (Jun 20, 2012)

newbud said:


> is cornu-cervi related?



Phal cornu-cervi is much easier to cultivate than Phal corningiana.

Phal corningiana is closely related to Phal sumatrana. But when I have both species side by side, Phal sumatrana is easier to grow and we have more Phal sumatrana than Phal corningiana today.

Fragrance wise, Phal corningiana is among the top 5 favorite phalaenopsis species. I would decribe Phal cornigiana fragrance as sweet, grape flavored kool-aid. Similar to Phal modesta. Really sweet.


----------



## newbud (Jun 20, 2012)

cool Thanks


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 20, 2012)

looking good Peter! yours came off a big mother plant that Jerry has had for probably more than 20 years. To date it is still one of the nicest corningiana's I have seen.

Robert


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 20, 2012)

bigleaf said:


> In general this species is more sensitive when compared to others. Phal corningiana likes consistent temperature, moist media, low light. I keep mine closer to swamp cooler in shade. It doesn't like too much light or too hot. You want a location where day and night temperature difference is within 10 degree F.
> 
> 
> Peter Lin



Sounds like you live in a very hot dry place! 

I think they should do well in warm temperature of at least 70 F to do well and high humidity in the 80% and not dry out. I bet they will do well with day temperature in the low 80F.

Paphman910


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2012)

bigleaf said:


> In general this species is more sensitive when compared to others. Phal corningiana likes consistent temperature, moist media, low light. I keep mine closer to swamp cooler in shade. It doesn't like too much light or too hot. You want a location where day and night temperature difference is within 10 degree F.
> 
> Peter Lin



Thanks, Peter. I see a bunch of mistakes I made.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 21, 2012)

nice one. I had a nice one with all colors instead of all red which had the most amazing fragrance. it didn't survive my experiment with putting phal species liking moisture into all grodan rockwool cubes (unfortunately most of my favorite plants didn't survive that experiment)


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 21, 2012)

Very nice!!!!

Charles, too bad for the non survivals. I hope you replace them soon!


----------



## Stone (Jun 21, 2012)

A beautiful plant!


----------

